# Smoking Temps



## kyle2636 (Jun 26, 2008)

what is the ideal temp for smoking cheese?  what is too hot?  i'd like to try it, but don't know how low i can get the gosm.  i'm gonna test it out and if i can get the right temps, i'll throw the cheese on.


----------



## garyt (Jun 26, 2008)

Look to the left under how to articles by jeff.  _belive the temp is around 90 digrees_


----------



## kyle2636 (Jun 26, 2008)

i've got it down to 105-110.  since i've already got the cheese, i think i'm gonna go ahead and try it.  i won't be out much if the cheese melts lol.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 26, 2008)

Fill a pan with ice and put the cheese on a grate or foil on top of the pan, this will help keep your cheese from melting.  Rotate the cheese and check on your ice every so often.  Refill the ice as needed.


----------



## stacks (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with Joe.  I've only smoked cheese twice but had great results.  I lit 3 charcoal briquets and placed them on a piece of hickory and put some apple chips on top of them in my offset with the dampers closed (or almost).  The temp never got above 80.  The outside temp was 40 and calm though.  
I think puting the cheese over ice is a great idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






especially now when the smoker temp is above 90 just sitting covered on the patio.


----------



## kyle2636 (Jun 26, 2008)

well, it turned out great.  the temp stayed around 110.  i smoked it for about 2.5 hours.  it started getting a little soft towards the end, but never melted.  i put it in the fridge overnight and brought it to work today.  everybody liked it.  i just moved and have no idea where the camera is or i would've taken pictures for ya.  thanks for all the help.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 26, 2008)

spam reported


----------

